
Reddit programming FAQ - duck
http://www.reddit.com/help/faqs/programming
======
kaens
Say what you want about the quality of reddit overall, this is a pretty good
resource.

~~~
duck
A good FAQ can really do wonders at highlighting the great resources and
hiding crap.

~~~
jasonlotito
Reddit has always been a great resource, if you actually customize it to the
stuff you are interested in. If you leave it on the default front page, then
yes, it will pretty much suck. =)

~~~
SkyMarshal
Exactly. Unsubscribe the front page, make sure you're subscribed to
/r/programming and /r/coding, then peruse through the other subreddits and
check out the quality of submissions for ones that are relevant to you. Lots
of good stuff there.

~~~
prog
reddit has an interesting feature that you can put multiple subreddits in the
url and all the items are shown to you. E.g.
<http://www.reddit.com/r/programming+coding+codeprojects/>

~~~
Goosey
My ever expanding bookmark titled "Reddit For Programming"

[http://www.reddit.com/r/python+javascript+ruby+cpp+haskell+l...](http://www.reddit.com/r/python+javascript+ruby+cpp+haskell+lisp+perl+java+erlang+scheme+clojure+ocaml+smalltalk+ada+fsharp+lua+forth+ioke+factor+c_language+d_language+prolog+csharp+tcl+oberon+awk+cobol+pascal+fortran+sql+squeak+latex+golang+coding+compsci+programming+gamedev+webdev+startup+django+websec+datasets+learnprogramming+rosettacodeorg)

~~~
SkyMarshal
Argh, I'm drowning in the programming goodness. Thanks :)

------
ashconnor
I hate it when websites recommend books because I end up buying them all.

<http://imgur.com/6pL6V.jpg>

